# Redwood Picnic Table and Benches Finish



## kshuh (Mar 15, 2016)

I am new to this and inherited a redwood picnic table and benches. These are at least 75 years old and in great mechanical shape but have grayed over the years. I plan on using my random orbital sander with 80 grit paper, finish with 240 grit sandpaper and touch-up with a sanding block using 240 grit or higher. 

First, is this even a good idea? Will I hurt the value of the piece by refinishing?

Second, I was looking on the forever redwood site and they said Sikkens Proluxe Cetol DEK Finish is what they use. 3 coats. Should I find and use that or does anyone recommend another finish?


----------



## texas1960 (Jan 6, 2012)

Value is relative. First clean it with a deck and fence wash. This will lighten the gray and revive the color. Second lightly sand to smooth the surface. Lastly. Cetol is an excellent product. Remember to do the top, bottom and in between or you are wasting your time.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

post some photos, lets see what this stuff looks like!

Personally, I love bare redwood. I use it for a lot of my own stuff.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I would worry about the value. There isn't really a market for antique picnic tables. 

You can sand the wood with 80 grit paper but don't sand very long with a finer grit paper. It will tend to wallow out the soft part of the grain and give it a washboard texture to it. After the 80 grit sanding I would just go over it a little with 180 grit and leave it be. 

There are any number of different finishes you could use. The Sikkens would work well. The thing to do is keep an eye on it and when it starts looking a little dry give it a fresh coat. Any of that type finish will take routine maintenance.


----------

